# Ein neuer Gaming PC: Budget um die 700€



## rizzor (14. Mai 2012)

*Ein neuer Gaming PC: Budget um die 700€*

Hallo Zusammen,

Nach ca. 3 Jahren muss mal ein neuer PC her. Diesmal richtig zum zocken. Ganz oben auf der Liste steht natürlich Battlefield 3. Zusätzlich liegen mir aber auch Batman und das neue GTA am Herzen (auch wenns noch nicht da ist wollte ich es nur mal erwähnen). Jedenfalls will ich Battlefield schon auf hohen Details spielen können.(Batman braucht meines Wissens eh nicht so viel wie Battlefield 3). Als Prozessor habe ich mich eigtl. auch schon für den i5-2500k entschieden da der anscheinend sehr gut zu sein scheint. Anzumerken ist noch, dass ich nicht ganz so viel Ahnung habe, allerdings bin ich auch kein Volltrottel. Also Grafikkarte lag mir Nvidia eigtl. im Vordergrund, aber im Grunde genommen darf auch ne AMD rein. Als Arbeitsspeicher sollten ja 8GB reichen dürfen. Von den restlichen Komponenten habe ich jedoch keine Ahnung ;o. Also wie bereits gesagt darf der PC am Ende so um die 700€ kosten, 800 wären dann aber doch zu viel. Soundkarte ist mir relativ egal, am Mainboard ist soweit ich weiß ja eh eine vorhanden, da ich sowieso hauptsächlich mit meinem Headset zocke. Naja und sonst weiß ich auch nicht weiter, Es geht hier eben um einen kompletten PC. Ach ja, Festplattenspeicher reichen mir eigentlich auch 500 GB, wenns preislich passen würde, dann gingen auch 1 TB.

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten, wenn denn meine Infos reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2012)

Ist denn Übertakten auch wichtig? Da Du ja einen i5-2500k ausgesucht hast, wäre das ja problemlos drin.


Könnte später mal einen PC zusammenstellen, muss aber jetzt weg - ganz grob nimm ein Board mit Z77-Chipsatz um die 100€, 2x4GB RAM DDR3-1600, eine Stanardfestplatte mit 7200U/min für 80€ 1TB (500Gb sind nur 20€ billiger), ein Markennetzteil mit 500W für 60€, Gehäuse ab 30€, DVD-Brenner 20€ und als Grafikkarte je nach dem, wie das Geld reicht, eine Nvidia GTX 560 Ti (das Ti ist wichtig) oder ein Stück besser eine AMD 7850 OC-Version von Sapphire oder eine Nvidia GTX 570 nehmen.


----------



## rizzor (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich ne Ahnung wie übertakten geht. Angeblich soll es aber ja wichtig bzw. gut sein. Preislich dürfte das ja eh keinen allzu großen Unterschied machen. Die beiden letzteren Grafikkarten hatte ich mir ebenfalls bereits überlegt, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie das preislich am Ende aussehen würde. Muss man bei dem Gehäuse eigtl. noch irgendetwas beachten? Bestenfalls sollte es ja wohl möglichst groß sein. Bei dem Board würde wohl auch USB 3.0 dabei sein, oder?

Edit: Bevor ich es vergesse, Windows 7 64 Bit soll im Preis inbegriffen sein, daher darf er auch ruhig so 750 kosten. Sorry, ich hab das total vergessen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Mai 2012)

750€ mit Windows könnte etwas schwierig werden. Ich hab mal 2 Varianten beispielhaft zusammengestellt:

Ohne Übertakten, ~725€*
Wenn dir die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, dann kannst du auch den Arctic-Kühler weglassen und den Boxed-Kühler verwenden. Damit würde das Budget sogar für eine etwas leistungsfähigere GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores reichen.

Mit Übertakten, ~755€*

*Der endültige Preis wird noch etwas höher liegen, da du wahrscheinlich nicht jedes Teil beim günstigsten Anbieter kaufen wirst und die Versandkosten noch nicht einberechnet sind.

Im Moment bringt dir das Übertakten der CPU noch so gut wie gar nichts, da in den meisten Spielen eher die Grafikkarte an ihr Limit stößt. Wenn du in 2-3 Jahren eine neue Grafikkarte nachrüstest, dann _könnte_ es sich lohnen.


----------



## rizzor (14. Mai 2012)

An für sich scheint das ja recht geläufig zu sein. Kaufen werde ich mir den Computer wahrscheinlich bei einem Computerverkäufer (ka wie man diese Leute ganz genau nennt) wobei ich mir das noch überlege. Da hat man den Vorteil das Software etc. schon vorinstalliert sind. Ich habe mir Grade mal ein paar Beiträge über das Übertakten durchgelesen und festgestellt dass es mir nicht so wichtig ist. Ich glaube aber eben nicht, das ein anderer Prozessor ne Auswirkung auf den Preis haben würde, weswegen man einfach beim selben bleiben könnte. Laufwerk könnte ich ja eh einfach mal ignorieren, da ich selbst noch genug Zuhause rumliegen habe, also schonmal 15€ weniger


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Also, wenn Du es in einem Laden vor Ort kaufen willst, wird es schwer - denn die Preise können da schonmal sehr weit von den Shops abweichen, die wir hier empfehlen. Da kann die 200€-Grafikkkarte schnell mal 250-300€ kosten... was soll denn zB der i5-2500k da kosten?


----------



## rizzor (15. Mai 2012)

Der bestellt ganz normal im Internet, aber ich werde eh Preise vergleichen, 1mal selbst, wie ich es am besten hinbekomme und dann halt mit dem von da. Ich willl den ja nur zusammen gebaut bekommen, weil ich das noch nie gemacht habe. Aber das ist eh mal was anderes. Es geht mir jetzt erst mal nur um die Teile. Ist eine neue Festplatte überhaupt sinnvoll,m oder kann man es bei der selben, eigenen lassen? Gehen wir erstmal davon aus das ich alle Teile selbst bestellen werde. Bis auf das Laufwerk.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Also, was für eine Festplatte isses denn? Wenn die ich sag mal älter als 5 Jahre ist, würd ich lieber eine neue kaufen. Und wenn es eine mit IDE-Anschluss ist sowieso lieber eine neue.

Ich hab mal was zusammengestellt bei hardwareversand.de , was mit Win7 Home Premium 64bit OEM etwa 700€ kosten würde, siehe Bild im Anhang. Wenn es mit windows 750€ sein sollen UND Dein Lieferant bei den Preisen ähnlich sein kann, hast Du also noch 50€ Puffer, falls eine neue Festplatte her soll - dann wird es aber knapp, da eine 500GB-HDD 60€ kostet, 1TB wie gesagt 80€.

Falls Du keine Festplatte brauchst, kannst Du mit einer zB eine Sapphire 7850 OC für 235€ als Grafikkarte eine gute Steigerung erzielen.

Ach ja: falls Du ein DVD-Laufwerk auch neu brauchst, sind ca 20€ einzurechnen. Hier gilt: falls das alte noch IDE ist, dann lieber ein neues nehmen - ansonsten kannst Du das alte übernehmen.


----------



## svd (15. Mai 2012)

Bei der Grafikkarte musst du fast abwägen, ob dir "Battlefield 3" oder die "Batman" Serie wichtiger ist.

Gerade die Spiele um den Dunklen Ritter setzten massiv auf PhysX, um die Levels aufzubrezeln.
Herumwirbelndes Altpapier, Nebel, Splitter (Glas, Eis, Beton, etc.) hast du also nur mit nvidia Karten. Leider.

Entscheidest du dich für die HD7850OC, erhältst du eine günstige, moderne, sparsame und schnelle Grafikkarte.
Batman sieht, vom Detailgrad her, zwar "nur" so gut aus, wie auf der 360 oder PS3, dafür hast du aber bei "Battlefield 3" sogar eine Handvoll mehr Bilder pro Sekunde, als mit einer GTX570 (250€).


----------



## rizzor (15. Mai 2012)

Also: Battlefield ist mir wichtiger, sowie auch andere Spiele. Mir geht es hier nicht unbedingt um PhysX. Hauptsache ist, dass es gut aussieht und dabei flüssig läuft. Eigentlich ist mir ja Nvidia lieber, da ich die eben mehr mag ^^. Man hört da viel mehr von neuen Updates, die auch wirklich die Leistung steigern, bei AMD merkt man das nicht so. Jedenfalls kann ich nun sagen, dass Festplatte und Laufwerk nicht neugekauft werden müssen. Die Festplatte dürfte so 3 Jahre alt sein.. also reicht das imo. Ich kann mal aufgrund der Graka ein paar Spiele nennen: Batman, Battlefield, Tomb Raider, CoD (leider  ), Starcraft und dann wars das eigentlich auch schon so grob. Der Fokus liegt hier also letzendlich auf CoD und Battlefield. Am Ende noch GTA, aber da lässt sich eh nichts genaueres sagen, wenn es denn überhaupt eine PC-Fassung geben wird.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Naja, bei Nvidia heißt es hochtrabend "mehr Leistung durch neuen Treiber!" - bei AMD wird dann gemeckert "aha, dann war der alte Treiber also so schlecht, dass erst der neue ein normales SPielen erlaubt"  

Ich würde das nicht zu hoch hängen - echte große Leistungsunterschiede nur durch einen neuen Treiber sind an sich nie vorhanen, außer es gab vorher ein Problem, was das Spiel unnötig ausbremste, oder man hat zufällig irgendwas gefunden, was optisch nicht so wichtig ist, aber viel Leistung kostete. 

Ich selber hatte nvidia und AMD, mal so mal so, und seit 3 karten nur AMD - bis auf GTA4 (das lief wochenlang trotz guter GRafikkarte nicht flüssig, bis ein neuer Treiber kam), Battlefield BC2 (Mulitplayermaps luden länger als bei nvidia-Karten) und Anno (schwarze Flächen statt rasen) hatte ich nie Probleme - und ich kauf pro Jahr sicher mind 6 Spiele.


----------



## rizzor (15. Mai 2012)

Okay.. ich überleg mir das einfach nochmal, mal sehn was am Ende dabei rauskommt. Danke für die Hilfe.

2 Fragen zum Mainboard:
1. Was heißt dieses "Max. zugewiesene RAM-Größe 	1760 MB" bei dem von MSI?
2. Hat dieses denn auch USB 3.0? (2x SuperSpeed, 6x Hi Speed)

Eine zu dem von dir ausgewählten Arbeitsspeicher:
Wieso dieses XMS3 und nicht Vengeance, wo liegt da der Unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

1. das Board KANN auch einen onboard-Grafikchip bzw. den der CPU nutzen, und DANN kann bis zu 1760MB vom normalen RAM für die onboard-Grafik genutzt werden.

2. das Board hat je 2x USB3.0 extern (hinten) und intern (zB zum Anschluss eines passenden Frontpanel-USB). MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) 

3. es ist an sich egal - nimm einfach irgendeinen DDR3-1600 (PC12800) RAM mit 1,5Volt, 2x4GB. Es ist nur so, dass es nichts bringt, wenn Du wegen des RAMs 5-10€ mehr zahlst.


----------



## rizzor (15. Mai 2012)

Okay, danke für die schnellen Antworten. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, welche GraKa ich nehme, denn da kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden, vor allem weil meine Intiution irgendwie Nvidia sagt. ^^ Maximal 250 Euro wärn ja noch dafür übrig, sogar mehr als gedacht. Sollte nicht alles dafür draufgehn könnt ich noch was ins Netzteil investieren, also für ein leiseres.
Je nach dem muss ich ja auch das Netzteil aussuchen. Das hat ja auch was damit zu tun...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Die GTX 570 wäre halt im Schnitt nen Tick besser als die AMD 7850 OC, dafür ist die AMD halt sparsamer. Oder aber Du nimmst bewusst sogar "nur" eine GTX 560 ti, sparst Dir ca 30-40€ und rüstest dann halt ein paar Monate früher erneut auf, als es mit einer 7850 OC oder GTX 570 nötig wäre.


----------



## rizzor (15. Mai 2012)

Naja ich würd schon gern die GTX 570 nehmen, aber welche? Da gibt es so viele  Die von ASUS fällt schonmal raus, die ist ganz schön fett und braucht 100 pro ein besseres Netzteil. Wo ich grad beim Netzteil bin, wie viel Watt werden denn hier benötigt?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

An sich haben die GTX 570 alle den gleichen Verbrauch. Nur eine übertaktete hat evlt. ein BISSCHEN mehr.

Aber eine GTX 570 hat halt bis zu 240W NUR für sich als Strombedarf - eine AMD 7850 hat maximal 140W. Das heißt mal angenommen, ein Netzteil reicht gerade so für eine 7850, dann würde es für eine 570 natürlich nicht reichen. Wenn es aber die 7850 locker packt, dann reicht es für die GTX 570 evlt auch noch.

Normalerweise müsste das von mir genannte Modell aber auch für die GTX 570 reichen.


----------



## rizzor (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich will dann doch ganz gern die GTX 570 haben, aber welche? Die von Asus kommt wohl aufgrund der Größe nicht in Frage und des Weiteren braucht die bestimmt mehr Watt. Wo ich jetzt grad auch zum Netzteil komme, wie viel Watt brauche ich denn bei der GraKa?

So wie es aussieht braucht man da ja auch mehr Watt.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

rizzor schrieb:


> Also ich will dann doch ganz gern die GTX 570 haben, aber welche? Die von Asus kommt wohl aufgrund der Größe nicht in Frage und des Weiteren braucht die bestimmt mehr Watt. Wo ich jetzt grad auch zum Netzteil komme, wie viel Watt brauche ich denn bei der GraKa?


Hast Du meinen Text nicht gelesen ^^ die Asus braucht nicht mehr, warum auch? Nur weil die "dicker" ist? Und bei nem Markennetzteil sollten 500W trotzdem reichen - vlt google mal nach den in Frage kommenden Modellen + GTX 570. 

Die Frage wäre, ob Du eine besonders leise GTX 570 willst. Das ist dann halt nochmal teurer als die Saphire 7850 OC, die nämlich schon recht leise ist.


----------



## rizzor (15. Mai 2012)

Tut mir Leid, Mein Internet hatte grade echt Probleme, dann ist noch mein PC abgestürtzt. Wusste nicht das mein Beitrag doch noch angekomen ist. 
Allerding lässt Hardwareversand kein Netzteil mit weniger als 600 Watt zu :/


----------



## svd (15. Mai 2012)

Für meinen Geschmack sind die GTX560Ti und die GTX570, für die gebotene Leistung, 20-30€ zu teuer.

Leise und/oder übertaktete GTX570 Karten kosten dich ja noch immer mindestens 250€.

Bei einem preislichen Gleichstand tendierte ich eher zur GTX570 (weil ich "Madness Returns" mit PhysX endlich mal flüssig spielen möchte).
So wie es derzeit auf dem Markt aussieht, ist die HD7850 OC aber die eigentlich intelligentere Wahl...

Ich würd's vlt so machen... entweder, ganz radikal, erstmal nur eine HD6870 für 140€ kaufen und warten, bis eine leise GTX670 unter die 300€ Marke fällt (alte Karte für'n Hunni (hoffentlich) abstoßen)...
oder jetzt die HD7850 OC kaufen, behalten bis die nimmer reicht (hat ja die gleiche Lebensdauer wie die GTX570) und dann erst wieder neu suchen.

So, oder so würde ich die GTX570 für €250+ im Regal liegen lassen. 
Keine Frage, sie ist noch immer ein Geschoss, aber wie der Countach oder F40 nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand, was zB Effizienz angeht.


----------



## rizzor (15. Mai 2012)

Problem bei der HD7850 OC ist, dass ich die nirgendwo finde. Bei Harwareversand gibt es die nicht und auch bei amazon ist diese nicht zu finden.


----------



## TrinityBlade (15. Mai 2012)

Die Sapphire HD 7850 OC ist bei Hardwareversand gerade ausverkauft. Ich würde die hier als Alternative vorschlagen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI R7850 TwinFrozr 2GD5/OC, 2048MB DDR5, PCI-Express

Wegen des Netzteils: Du musst nicht unbedingt den PC-Konfigurator verwenden. Einfach alle Artikel und den Rechner-Zusammenbau in den Einkaufswagen legen.


----------



## svd (15. Mai 2012)

Auch bei Mindfactory gibt's die 7850 OCs von Sapphire. 
Derzeit gibt's dort sogar ein Angebot über 218€ für eine übertaktete Karte von Gigabyte. (Die soll zwar leise sein, allerdings sollte der Lüfter dazu unter 70% gehalten werden. ZB. mittels Reglersoftware und guter Gehäusekühlung.  )


----------



## rizzor (16. Mai 2012)

Nochmal ne Frage zum Mainboard: Also gibt es noch irgendwelche Alternativen zu dem von MSI (Es gibt so viele). Kommt das von dir vorgeschlagene (Herbboy) denn überhaupt mit dem prozessor zurecht, ich meine bei dem Preis bin ich mir etwas unsicher.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2012)

Das Mainboard ist genausogut wie teurere und kommt mit allen aktuellen sockel 1155-CPUs zurecht  - teurere haben halt evlt mehr Anschlüsse, mehr Slots und teils auch ein besseres BIOS und Kühlung, FALLS man übertakten will.


----------



## rizzor (16. Mai 2012)

(Leider) noch eine Frage zum Arbeitsspeicher: Sollte dieser nicht bestenfalls 1600 haben: Corsair XMS3 PC-1333 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Der wäre dann eher unpassend, oder?


----------



## fabilus (16. Mai 2012)

Ich empfehle dir eine 570gtx wenn du einmal zB Mafia2 mit Physix gespielt hast willste keine amd mehr^^


----------



## rizzor (16. Mai 2012)

fabilus schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir eine 570gtx wenn du einmal zB Mafia2 mit Physix gespielt hast willste keine amd mehr^^



Für eine GraKa habe ich mich eh noch nicht entschieden. Entweder die HD7850 OC oder eben die GTX 570. Das überlege ich mir erst wenn der Endpreis vom Rest klar ist.

Oh und noch ne kleine Wissensfrage: Warum steht bei Amazon bei der AMD Karte eigtl. ATI: http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-11200...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1337190222&sr=1-2


----------



## svd (16. Mai 2012)

rizzor schrieb:


> ...
> Oh und noch ne kleine Wissensfrage: Warum steht bei Amazon bei der AMD Karte eigtl. ATI: http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-11200...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1337190222&sr=1-2


 
Richtigerweise müsste da AMD stehen. 2006 hat AMD nämlich ATI Techologies übernommen.


----------



## rizzor (16. Mai 2012)

Also so wie ich jetzt im Internet gelesen habe scheint die AMD Karte weniger zu verbrauchen als die NVIDIA. Kann ich somit ein günstigeres Netzteil verwenden mit ca. 550 Watt?
Ach ja und welche Marke dann, wobei die Watt Zahl nicht direkt was mit dem Preis zu tun hat..


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2012)

Für die 7850 reicht sogar ein Markenmodell mit 400-450W aus. Und so grob gesagt 50-60€ für 450 bis 550W sollte ein gutes Netzteil kosten.

Da gibt es mehrere Firmen wie zB Antec, Chieftec, Corsair, Cougar, Enermax, Thermaltake, Seasonic...


----------



## rizzor (16. Mai 2012)

Also laut Chip.de sollten bei der 7850 von Sapphire 500Watt erwendet werden. Naja mal gucken welches ich dann nehme, vermutlich eines von beQuiet. http://www.amazon.de/quiet-Pure-Pow...28?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1337249438&sr=1-28 oder ewben ein günstigeres von Thermaltake http://www.amazon.de/Thermaltake-Sm...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1337251789&sr=1-3 Mal sehn. Das hier von Superflower kostet zwar nur 50 Euro, aber scheint 'passiv ' zu sein, also nicht so gut, oder? http://www.amazon.de/Super-Flower-S...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1337253533&sr=1-2 und zu guter letzt hab ich hier noch eins von Sharkoon (etwas bekannter) für nur 56 Euro http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-WPM60...7TQK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337259986&sr=8-1 Unterschiede erkenne ich zwischen allen eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2012)

Die 500W bei chip oder auch seitens des GRafikkartenherstellers beziehen sich darauf, dass selbst ein "billiges" Netzteil mit 500W ausreicht 


Das BeQuiet wäre definitiv übertrieben. Das Superflower ist okay, das ist zwar eine eher "billige" Marke, aber es wäre in Ordnung - wirklich passiv ist es aber nicht, sonst hätte es GAR keinen Lüfter. Thermaltake oder Sharkoon wären beide etwas "sicherer" von der Qualität her.


----------



## rizzor (17. Mai 2012)

zurück zur GraKa: Welche wird denn länger mithalten können? Die 7850 oder die GTX 570? Und noch was: Sind die einzelnen Komponenten bei Amazon eigentlich überteuert? Und zurück zur 7850, warum gibt es da bei der Auswahl auf einmal noch "Zusätzl. Grafikkarte (SLI/Crossfire)"; Was hat das zu bedeuten?
Achja beim Netzteil: Wenn ich die AMD Karte nehme reichen da ja eh als maximal 600W. Ich werd dann einfach mal das Sharkoon Teil nehmen, denn andere marken sind bei weniger Watt trotzdem noch genauso teuer wie vorher. Außerdem at ja selbst das Sharkoon 80plus


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2012)

die OC-Version der 7850 ist fast so schnell wie die GTX 570, d.h. es kann vielleicht passieren, dass ein Spiel in zB 2 Jahren mit der 7850 zB bei mittleren Details ruckelt und mit der GTX 570 auf mittel gerade so noch geht - das wird aber kein großer Unterschied sein. Wenn also zB 2014 ein Spiel kommt, bei dem die 7850 nur 30 FPS knapp schafft, dann schafft die GTX 570 halt 33 FPS. Beim nächsten grafisch nochmal anspruchsvolleren Spiel wird auch die GTX 570 dann "versagen".

amazon ist bei hardware nicht so günstig.

SLI/Crossfire: man kann bei einigen Mainboards auch zwei Grafikkarten göeichzeitig einbauen und die Leistung damit deutlich erhöhen, aber das kostet halt mehr und braucht auch ein stärkeres Netzteil, und es ist nicht so, dass die Leistung sich direkt verdoppelt, sondern es ist weniger Leistungsgewinn.


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. Mai 2012)

rizzor schrieb:


> zurück zur GraKa: Welche wird denn länger mithalten können? Die 7850 oder die GTX 570?


Da wird es keinen großen Unterschied geben. Die GTX 570 ist zwar von der Rohleistung etwas stärker, aber die HD 7850 besitzt ein enormes Übertaktungspotenzial und in ein paar Jahren wird der Leistungsunterschied zwischen den beiden kaum noch eine Rolle spielen.



> Und noch was: Sind die einzelnen Komponenten bei Amazon eigentlich überteuert?


Ja, Hardware ist bei Amazon oft überteuert. Preise vergleichen mit anderen Händlern wie Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand lohnt sich fast immer.



> Und zurück zur 7850, warum gibt es da bei der Auswahl auf einmal noch "Zusätzl. Grafikkarte (SLI/Crossfire)"; Was hat das zu bedeuten?


SLI und Crossfire sind Technologien, mit denen man 2-4 Grafikkarten gleichzeitig in einem Rechner nutzen kann. Das lohnt sich in der Regel aber nur dann, wenn einem die stärkste auf dem Markt erhältliche Grafikkarte nicht ausreicht. Jedenfalls würde ich mir an deiner Stelle keine großen Gedanken darum machen.


----------



## rizzor (18. Mai 2012)

So, den PC werde ich mir jetzt wohl selbst per amazon kaufen, da mir so nur vielzu hohe Angebote gemacht wurden. Die 7850 OC werde ich dann auch nicht nehmen, da es die bei Amazon schon wieder nicht gibt. Jetzt stehe ich also auf einmal zwischen der GTX560 Ti und der GTX570. Hmm, sollen ja wohl nicht allzu weit auseinander liegen. Nun zurück zu Amazon: Warum zur Hölle steht da bei einigen Teilen (Netzteil, Mainboard) "Gewöhnlich versandfertig in 2 bis 4 Wochen."? Also ich bin eigtl. recht geduldig, aber das wär mir dann doch zu lang. Als ich das Mainboard jedoch ein 2. mal in den Einkaufswagen gelegt habe stand das da nicht mehr. Warum muss eigentlich noch gleich z77 sein?
btw, ich bearbeite irgendwie shcon so gut wie jeden meiner Beiträge,oder?^^


----------



## svd (18. Mai 2012)

Macht ja nix, dazu ist der "Bearbeiten" Knopf ja da.

Aber einzeln bei Amazon... hast du das mal zusammengezählt? Kann mir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht vorstellen, dass du dabei günstiger aussteigst, als bei einem "richtigen" Hardwareladen (also hardwareversand, mindfactory, alternate, etc.)

Die Mainboards mit dem 77er Chipsatz sind halt schon auf die IvyBridge Prozessoren ausgelegt. Damit hast du dann ua PCIe 3.0 Unterstützung, kannst die interne Grafikeinheit der IB Prozessoren nutzen, etc.


----------



## rizzor (18. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre das denn, wenn ich zB. bei hardwareversand alle Teile, die ich brauche bestellen würde. Kommt da nicht auf jedes einzelne Teil nochmal Porto drauf? Mir ist ja schon klar, dass das an sich billiger ist, aber das Porto macht mir eben Sorgen.


----------



## svd (18. Mai 2012)

Ach so, nun, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung mit hardwareversand. Auf deren Seite findest du in den AGB jedoch die Info zu den Versandkosten.
Dürften 5-12+€ sein, je nachdem, ob du Sperrgut (Monitore, etc., gibt nochmal Aufschlag) mit im Paket hast, oder eine Eilzustellung möchtest. 
Hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen. Und ist auf jeden Fall günstiger, als der eventuelle Aufpreis bei Amazon.
Und für 20 Euro wird die Kiste auch noch für dich zusammengebaut (evtl. ohne schweren CPU Lüfter in Towerbauweise, wegen der möglichen Transportschäden).


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. Mai 2012)

Steht alles in den AGB. 



> Für Lieferungen von Standardpaketen innerhalb Deutschlands erheben wir eine Versandkostenpauschale in Höhe von *4,99 EUR pro Bestellung* inkl. Mehrwertsteuer. Bei Bestellungen per Nachnahme (keine Sperrgutartikel wie LED-/LCD- und Plasma-TVs) erheben wir einen Nachnahmezuschlag in Höhe von 4,00 EUR pro Bestellung inkl. Mehrwertsteuer (bei Auswahl DHL plus 2,00 EUR Zustellgebühr der DHL pro Paket an der Haustür).


----------



## svd (18. Mai 2012)

Danke, TB. 

Bei mindfactory kannst du zB auch zwischen 0000 und 0600 bestellen, um kostenfrei anliefern zu lassen.
Aber Vorsicht, Preisschwankungen nach oben sind um diese Uhrzeit nicht selten!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2012)

rizzor schrieb:


> Wie wäre das denn, wenn ich zB. bei hardwareversand alle Teile, die ich brauche bestellen würde. Kommt da nicht auf jedes einzelne Teil nochmal Porto drauf? Mir ist ja schon klar, dass das an sich billiger ist, aber das Porto macht mir eben Sorgen.


Es kommt natürlich nicht auf jede einzelne Teil Porto drauf - das wäre Abzocke pur  Pro BESTELLUNG 1x Porto, das sollte bei JEDEM Shop an sich selbstverständlich sein

Ob hardwareversand.de das dann in EINEM oder in mehreren Paketen versendet, ist deren Sache - so ein Shop hat aber meist einen Großkundenvertrag mit DHL, d.h. es wäre für die auch kein Nachteil, wenn es mehrere Pakete werden, die müssen es also nicht krampfhaft in nur ein Paket bringen. Bei PCs, die Du dort zusammenbauen lässt, versendet hardwareversand meistens ein Paket mit dem gehäuse und den eingebauten Teilen und ein zweites Paket mit den Packungen, Anleitungen, nicht für den Zusammenbau benötigtem Zubehör und CDs der einzelnen Produkte (Mainboard, Graifkkarte usw. ) - falls Du die Einzelteile bestellst und selber zusammenbauen willst, dann ist es vermutlich nur ein einziges Paket, außer Du bestellst auch ein Gehäuse mit. Dann kommt das Gehäuse sicher als eigenes Paket.

Ich bestelle zwar nicht sooo oft Hardware, aber PC-Hardware bestell ich immer wieder mal bei hardwareversand.de, und was da immer super klappt: bestellen, per Vorkasse als Zahlweise, ich überweise online auf deren Sparkassekonto (weil ich selber auch bei einer Sparkasse mein Konto habe), am morgen danach kommt dann schon die Geldeingangsbestätigung, abends wird es dann losgeschickt inkl. Info-SMS mit Paketnummer. Bei PCs, die zusammengebaut werden sollen, kann es vlt. auch 1-2 Tage länger dauern. Und wenn man viel Pech hat, dann ist eines der bestellten Teile nicht mehr auf Lager, bis das Geld bei denen eintrifft - es wird nämlich nicht der Artikel reserviert, bis das Geld da ist. Das macht aber auch kaum ein anderer Shop - wenn man 100% sichergehen will, muss man halt per KKarte zahlen oder per Nachnahme (was aber mehr kostet)

Hier wird der shop auch oft empfohlen, und bisher hab ich auch noch keine negative Rückmeldung bekommen - wobei man halt nie weiß, ob eine EVENTUELLE Reklamation später einwandfrei verläuft (manchmal sind die Anforderungen des Kunden auch übertrieben wie zB eine 1,5 Jahre alte Grafikkarte reklamieren und verlangen, dass 2 Tage nach Absenden der defekte Karte gefälligst der damalige Kaufbetrag auf dem eigenen Konto sein soll  )


----------



## rizzor (18. Mai 2012)

Okay, hab verstanden. Wie ist eigentlich der Arbeitsspeicher von TeamGroup http://www.amazon.de/Team-TED38192M...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1337363771&sr=1-2. Ist ja eigtl. schon sehr günstig (vor allem wenn's nicht bei amazon ist) ? Und nochmal GraKa  Wie stehts eigtl. mit der 560 ti im Vergleich zur 570er ?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2012)

Also, SEHR günstig ist der nicht. Bei shops wie hardwareversand usw. gibt es auch DDR3-1600 8GB für ca 40-42€. Wenn Du jetzt NUR den RAM bestellen würdest bei EINEM Shop, dann kommt natürlich Versand dazu - in dem Fall kann es natürlich nen Tick günstiger sein, wenn Du das bei dem Shop über amazon bestellst. 


Die GTX 570 ist im Schnitt ca 15% schneller als die GTX 560 Ti, je nach Spiel auch mal 20% oder auch mal nur 10% besser. Die AMD 7850 liegt dazwischen, die OC-Variante wiederum ist näher an der GTX 570 dran.


----------



## rizzor (18. Mai 2012)

Kann mir bitte jemand den richtigen Amazon Link für die Sapphire HD7850 OC geben? 
Sapphire 11200-01-20G ATI HD 7850 OC Grafikkarte 2GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Ist das überhaupt die richtige, denn ist ja ganz schön teuer, im Vergleich zu gestern. Kann ja auch an dem Tagespreis liegen..

Bevor das getan werden würde: Wie ist denn die Nvidia GTX 560 ti 448 im Vergleich zu der amd karte? Natürlich würde bei der nicht die MSI oder ASUS Variante genommen werden, da jene zu teuer sind. Es geht, da die nach meinen Informationen die beste ist: http://www.amazon.de/1-28GB-Zotac-C...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1337373065&sr=1-2
Ach ja ich füge nochmal besser hinzu: Mir ist Nvidia eigentlich auch am liebsten! Verbrauch ist mir egal, zahlen noch meine Eltern


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. Mai 2012)

rizzor schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand den richtigen Amazon Link für die Sapphire HD7850 OC geben?
> Sapphire 11200-01-20G ATI HD 7850 OC Grafikkarte 2GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Ist das überhaupt die richtige, denn ist ja ganz schön teuer, im Vergleich zu gestern. Kann ja auch an dem Tagespreis liegen..


Wenn du das Angebot von Amazon (also ohne Drittanbieter) suchst: Auf "25 neu" klicken und in der Liste auswählen. Aber wie gesagt, Amazon ist teuer. Bei Hardwareversand kostet dieselbe Karte 227€ inkl. Versand.



> Bevor das getan werden würde: Wie ist denn die Nvidia GTX 560 ti 448 im Vergleich zu der amd karte? Natürlich würde bei der nicht die MSI oder ASUS Variante genommen werden, da jene zu teuer sind. Es geht, da die nach meinen Informationen die beste ist: 1.28GB Zotac GTX 560 Ti 448 Core Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Ach ja ich füge nochmal besser hinzu: Mir ist Nvidia eigentlich auch am liebsten! Verbrauch ist mir egal, zahlen noch meine Eltern


Die GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores liegt (mit Referenztakt) knapp unterhalb der GTX 570 und gleichauf mit einer HD 7850 OC. Beim Verbrauch musst du beachten, dass eine Grafikkarte nahezu die gesamte aufgenommene elektrische Energie als Wärme abgibt. Eine stromhungrige Grafikkarte lässt sich deshalb nicht so einfach und leise kühlen wie eine sparsamere.


----------



## rizzor (19. Mai 2012)

Naja, dann nehme ich wohl doch die 448. Ich spiele eh mit Headset und laut Tests ist die Karte auch gar nicht sooo laut. Zudem habe ich einfach so meine Bedenken, die mir auch nicht ausgeredet werden können, mit einer AMD Karte. Naja so wie es aussieht ist mein PC jetzt auch fertig. Laufwerk musste jetzt aber letztendlich auch noch dazu, da dieses bei mir veraltet ist und noch so ein ganz breites Kabel hat.
Was gibt es eigtl. so für Gehäuse, außer dem von Xigmatek? Das Aussehen ist mir relativ egal, aber ich selbst sollte es schon selbst zusammen bauen können, d.h. nicht zu komplex oder so. Preis liegt hier aber auch wieder das Maximum bei so 50 Euro, es sei denn es ist wirklich gut, dann würde ich auch 60 zahlen.

Als Netzteil dürfte das http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48792&agid=1628 eigtl. auch reichen. Bei weniger Watt habe ich wiederum ka was ich nehmensoll, vor allem weil es auch so teuer ist


----------



## fabilus (19. Mai 2012)

bitfenix shinobi


----------



## rizzor (19. Mai 2012)

fabilus schrieb:


> bitfenix shinobi


Das war so klar


----------



## svd (19. Mai 2012)

Ausgerechnet die GTX560Ti 448? Spätestens seit dem Erscheinen der HD7850 hat diese Karte ihre Daseinsberechtigung völlig verloren.

Wat soll das gute Stück denn kosten? Wenn's an den 250 Euronen kratzt, nimm gleich die günstigste GTX570, die du online finden kannst.
Wenn du eh mit Headset spielst, ist ja alles egal.


----------



## rizzor (19. Mai 2012)

Siehst dem Link doch:http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B006GAL0VQ/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum 229€, deswegen.. Und eigtl. ist diese auch gleich auf mit der AMD Karte, oder etwa nicht? Denk auch an die Spiele: BF3, Batman, Mafia 2, GTA, alles eher Nvidia. Die 570 ist dann ja schon wieder mind. 30 Euro teurer. Nochmal zum Vergleich: momentan habe ich die gt220, Spiele kann ich auf mittel bis hoch spielen, AA fällt raus, physx unmöglich.Alles wäre besser als das. Und die 448 ist doch auch nicht so schlecht, vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen bei dem Preis. Man das ist echt schwer, aber mit ner GTX570 würd's dann doch ganz schön teuer werden. BTW welches Netzteil braucht denn die 448? Reichen da auch 550 Watt oder wie viel braucht die?


----------



## svd (19. Mai 2012)

Gut. Ja, das Netzteil würde auch für die 448 leicht reichen.


----------



## rizzor (19. Mai 2012)

Ich habe hier auch mal nen Test von der Karte:Test: ZOTAC GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores vs. GTX 570 - Hardware-Mag Ich würde ja sonst auch die 570 von Zotac nehmen, aber im Test sind da grade mal 5% unterschied, und 30 Euro Aufpreis wär'n mir da zu viel...


----------



## svd (19. Mai 2012)

Ja, Zotac hat die 448 schon werkseitig übertaktet. Na, dann passt ja alles.


----------



## rizzor (19. Mai 2012)

kommt auf den Prozessor nicht eigtl. noch so ein Kühler? Mein jetztiger hat das nähmlich.. Muss man das zusätzlich noch kaufen oder ist das dabei? (Letzte Frage )


----------



## svd (19. Mai 2012)

Wenn du den Prozessor "boxed", also in der Schachtel, kaufst, liegt ein Kühler dabei.

Lautstärke und Kühlleistung sind mit den Standardkühlern durchaus okay. 
Leisere und bessere Lüfter müsstest du extra bestellen und evtl. selber einbauen (je nach Größe und Gewicht).


----------



## rizzor (19. Mai 2012)

Mein System wäre dann wie folgt: Preise sind von amazon.de
Prozessor: i5 2500k______196€
Grafikkarte: Zotac Nvidia GTX 560 Ti 448 Limited Edition (Das LE ergibt keinen Sinn)_____226€
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance_____47,99€
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G43 Sockel 115_____98€
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium____83,99€ (Heute 6 Euro teurer wtf)
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard___35€
Netzteil: beQuiet Pure Power 530W be quiet! Pure Power Netzteil 530W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS_____15,90€LG GH22NS S-ATA bulk, Super Multi-Laufwerk, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Also Prozessor ist heute irgendwie teurer als sonst..
Naja, gibts beim Laufwerk was besseres für ungefähr denselben Preis?

BTW, das Restbudget ist für BF3


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Mai 2012)

Kannst du so kaufen.



rizzor schrieb:


> Grafikkarte: Zotac Nvidia GTX 560 Ti 448 Limited Edition (Das LE ergibt keinen Sinn)_____226€


Die GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores war ursprünglich eine limitierte "Sonderedition" für das Weihnachtsgeschäft 2011. Deshalb Limited Edition.


----------



## rizzor (19. Mai 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Kannst du so kaufen.
> 
> 
> Die GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores war ursprünglich eine limitierte "Sonderedition" für das Weihnachtsgeschäft 2011. Deshalb Limited Edition.


Ich dachte immer  Limited Editions wären eben limitier ^^


----------



## svd (19. Mai 2012)

Und wenn du nicht alles einzeln bei Amazon kaufen willst, wie gesagt, bei Hardwareversand ist es nicht teuerer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommen halt noch die 5€ Versandkosten.


----------



## svd (19. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier, nur unwesentlich (5€) teuerer, mit dem Core i5-3450. Wenn du den 2500K nämlich nicht übertaktest, ist der 3450 die bessere CPU. Und günstiger. 
Dazu eine GTX570 und ein Gehäuse, mit dem du vorne USB 3.0 Anschlüsse hast.


----------



## headcutter1001 (20. Mai 2012)

Habe mir auch gerade einen PC selber zusammengestellt aus folgenen Komponenten
Intel i5 2500k 
8gb ddr3 
Geforce 560gtx ti twin frozr von msi
730W bequiet Netzteil 

habe genau um die 700 Euronen geblecht dass Geld hat dabei noch für ein gutes LianLi Alu Gehäuse und einem Alpenföhn Lüfter gereicht.
Spiele Battlefield 3 auf maximalen details und 1680 Auflösung auch auf großen Karten flüssig. 
Kann diese kombi definitv empfehlen


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

1.@svd Aber diese Gainward GTX 570 Dual Fan.. Wie ist die überhaupt? Hab darüber nirgendwo einen Test gesehen und bei Amazon gibt es die auch nicht. Solange sie besser ist als die GTX 560 ti 448 von Zotac ist ja alles in Ordnung, aber gibt es da keine Rezensionen. Hatte bisher keine gefunden :/ Preislich würde ja vielleicht auch ne andere 570er reinpassen..
2.Gehäuse lass ich Xigmatek Asgard.
3.Das Laufwerk muss doch SATA haben, oder?
4.Reichen denn bei dem System auch 530W ?


----------



## fabilus (20. Mai 2012)

zu 1 sie soll unter last etwas lauter sein und google einfach mal nach der Gaiward gtx570 Dual Fan ( Gainward GeForce GTX 570 GLH "Goes like hell" im Test - Layout: Outside (Seite 5) - HT4U.net ist zwar eine leicht andere aber kein großer unterschied)
zu 3 ja es muss^^
zu 4 kommt drauf an ob es ein markennetzteil oder ein lowbudget netzteil ist


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

fabilus schrieb:


> zu 1 sie soll unter last etwas lauter sein und google einfach mal nach der Gaiward gtx570 Dual Fan ( Gainward GeForce GTX 570 GLH "Goes like hell" im Test - Layout: Outside (Seite 5) - HT4U.net ist zwar eine leicht andere aber kein großer unterschied)
> zu 3 ja es muss^^
> zu 4 kommt drauf an ob es ein markennetzteil oder ein lowbudget netzteil ist


 
BeQuiet BQT L7 530W. Ist also in Ordnung. Bei der GraKa muss ich dann mal gucken welche ich nehme..Schwierig ;o
Momentan hab ich die von Asus im Korb aber ich habe irgendwie das GEfühl, dass die schwerer einzubauen ist, bei der Größe..Aber für nur 267 Euro ist die ja eigentlich richtig gut (über nen Link von Geizhals). Kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit dem Zusammen ´bau ist, könnte es da irgendwelche schweirigkeiten, mit bspw. dem Xigmatek Asgard geben?


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2012)

267 Euro bekommst du aber auch schon die Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom (Mitternachtshoppen vorausgesetzt). 
Um den Preis würde ich echt keine GTX560Ti kaufen, egal wieviele Cores die nun hat...

Das Einbauen der Karten dürfte ziemlich simpel sein. Das Xigmatek Asgard hat, laut Hersteller, Platz für 290mm lange Grafikkarten.
Die GTX570 Phantom zB, eine Länge von unter 270mm. Passt also alles, solange du, bei dicken Grafikkarten, nichts in die, bis zu zwei, Slots unterhalb des PCIe Slots verbauen möchtest.

Trotzdem möchte ich dich noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass das Xigmatek Asgard keine USB 3.0 Anschlüsse im Frontpanel hat, in  Zeiten der IvyBridge Mainboards, den quasi heutigen Standards nicht mehr ganz entspricht.
Allerdings, du bist ja noch jung. Und jedes bisschen Bewegung, wenn du am PC sitzt, ist förderlich für's Alter. Glaub mir.


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

svd schrieb:


> 267 Euro bekommst du aber auch schon die Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom (Mitternachtshoppen vorausgesetzt).
> Um den Preis würde ich echt keine GTX560Ti kaufen, egal wieviele Cores die nun hat...
> 
> Das Einbauen der Karten dürfte ziemlich simpel sein. Das Xigmatek Asgard hat, laut Hersteller, Platz für 290mm lange Grafikkarten.
> ...


1.Ich will ja die von Asus nehmen und bei hwv bestellen, wo die die günstigere ist. Allerdings ist die auch 29cm lang  Meinst du, das das passen würde? Die verbraucht zudem ja auch noch ganze 3 slots. Ist die von der Leistung her denn über haupt besser als die Dual Fan von Gainward? Okay und jetzt die beiden noch im Vergleich zur Phantom (ich denk mal das ist die beste), die ich grad für 273 gefunden habe 

2.Bei Mindfactory wäre alles günstiger. Aber: Warum stehen da immer solche inkl. 19%USt. Preise in 90 Euro Höhe? Kommen die auch am Ende dazu? Porto ist hier ja höher aber an für sich wärs günstiger.
3. Wie ist dieses Mainboard? Ist auch in Ordnung denke ich mal, denn MSI gibt es hier nicht.. http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2012)

Ach so, die ASUS GTX570? Dachte, du meintest eine GTX560Ti.

Die DualFan hab ich jetzt nur empfohlen, weil du schon so viel Geld für eine 560Ti 448 augeben wolltest und dir Lautstärke wegen des Headsets nicht so viel auszumachen scheint.

Die ASUS GTX570 ist schon eine gute Karte. Leise auch. Es gibt natürlich GTX570 Karten, die etwas höher getaktet sind. Aber zwischen den verschiedenen Modellen hast du vlt. Unterschiede von höchstens 5 fps. Also nicht die Welt.

Von der Länge her, scheint sie gerade noch so in das Asgard zu passen... müsstest du ausprobieren.

Also, welche Grafikkarte du nimmst, ist ja egal. Nur zahle nicht mehr als notwendig.
Wenn du die "Zotac GTX560Ti 448 Cores" nimmst, bestelle sie lieber separat in einem dieser Shops oder auch Amazon.

Geht der Preis über 250€, kannst du genauso gut auch eine GTX570 nehmen. Also, entweder beinhart die billigste, die du finden kannst, mit eventuellen Einbußen bei der Lautstärke, wenn du eh mit Headset spielst (unter Windows sind alle modernen Karten leise).
Oder, wenn du schon an die 270€ ausgeben magst, gleich die GTX570 Phantom bei Mindfactory, für das optimale Verhältnis zwischen Leistung und Lautstärke.

Da das "MSI Z77-G43" ohnehin ein CrossFire Board ist, also für den Betrieb zweier AMD Karten ausgelegt ist, musst du dir wegen des Platzes eigentlich keine Sorgen machen. Du verlierst aber auf jeden Fall einen der beiden PCIe x1 Slots. Musst du im Hinterkopf behalten, falls du später mehr (im Sinne von anderen Erweiterungskarten) als eine separate Soundkarte einbaust.


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

Okay, also geht das AsRock Board in Ordnung, ja? Ich nehme dann jetzt die Phantom und bestelle bei mindfactory. Ich will ja eh keine gute Soundkarte


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2012)

Du meinst das "*MSI* Z77A-G43", oder? Ja, das passt schon.


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

Nein xD Ich meine das von ASROCK, das ich auch gerade schon verlinkt hatte:ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware, Das MSI gibt es bei mindfactory nämlich NICHT.


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2012)

Ach so, ich würde den Rest auch bei hardwareversand kaufen, die Grafikkarte separat bei Mindfactory...
aber vergleich mal die Preise der fertigen Systeme.

Aber ja, das ASRock ist auch ein CF Board, also massig Platz für eine dicke Karte.


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

Gut. Ich nehme jetzt übrigens die gainward Phantom. Würde ich die Karte nur bei Mindfactory kaufen dann fallen da unnötige 10 Euro PortoKosten drauf. Insgesamt ist Mindafactory um 20 Euro billiger, +10 Euro Porto dann um 10 Euro günstiger. ca.


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2012)

Hmm, wenn du den Core-i5 3450 nimmst, dazu ein Seasonic Netzteil anstatt des beQuiets, kommst du auch auf deine 750€.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist also g'hupft wie g'hatscht. Und zwischen Mitternacht und Sechs Uhr morgens bestellt, gibt's keine Portokosten (übrigens pauschal 7€ per Vorauskasse).


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

2.Wieso denn auf einmal ein Seasonic Netzteil, dass auch noch teurer ist//Ist das qualitativ so viel besser?
3.Dann bleib ich lieber bei dem i5 2500k  Zum Arbeitsspeicher: Warum ist der so billig, öfters schon gesehn, aber warum?

BTW lohnt sich der Gold Service von Mindfactory? http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/18


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2012)

Naja, Seasonic und Enermax bauen gute Netzteile. Natürlich kannst du auch ein günstigeres beQuiet (dafür mit Kabelmanagement) nehmen. War nur eine Demonstration, dass das höherwertige Netzteil und CPU am Gesamtpreis und Leistung nichts ändern muss.

Keine Ahnung, warum DDR3 RAM gerade so billig ist. Vlt. haben sie in Södostasien keine Flutsaison.
Wenn du aber kein Fenster im PC hast oder gerne Hardware anschaust, reichen günstige 1333er RAM Riegel völlig aus.

Der Gold Service ist nicht so notwendig. Kannst du rausnehmen.

Der Core-i5 3450 ist genauso schnell wie der normalgetaktete 2500K, dabei günstiger und sparsamer. Wenn du den 2500K irgendwann
übertakten möchtest, kannst du einen ca. 30€ CPU Kühler mit einplanen.


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

Haha, keine Flutsaison  Nee, Wie es im PC aussieht ist mir total egal. auptsache von außen sieht es gut aus.
Zum Prozessor:
1. Noch ne Änderung -.- wtf^^
2. Der hat doch "nur" 3.1 GHz, soweit ich weiß ist das weniger als 3.3 GHz, aber ka^^ (Ich nehme also trotzdem 2500k)
3. Was für einen Kühler sollte man da nehmen? Achja, muss man den Prozessor dann überhaupt noch boxed kaufen, eigtl. würde da ja dann Tray reichen, oder?


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2012)

Ja, der Core-i5 3450 hat einen Basistakt von 3,1 GHz. Die er, dank Turbo Funktion, selbständig auf 3,3 GHz anhebt, wenn alle vier Rechenkerne, auf 3.5 GHz, wenn weniger Kerne ausgelastet werden. Deshalb kein spürbarer Unterschied zum normalen 2500K. 

Theoretisch würde ein "tray", also quasi lose gekaufter Prozessor ausreichen, wenn du vorhast, einen separaten Lüfter zu montieren.
Allerdings hast du bei diesen Prozessoren nicht die volle Herstellergarantie. Und Verkäufer könnten dir einen gebrauchten Prozessor andrehen, ohne das du was merkst.

Das Asgard ist jetzt nicht das breiteste Gehäuse... angeblich soll zB der "Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B" noch reinpassen.


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

Nun gut, noch brauch ich das ja noch nicht, dann mache ich das später, wenns mal nötig wird  So der Endpreis liegt dann bei 743,83€. Ist ja echt super geworden ^^ Aber der Arbeitsspeicher dürfte ja ne gute Qualität haben, 1600MHz gehn ja glaube ich eh nicht mit SandyBridge.. Idk


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2012)

1600MHz gehen schon mit Sandy Bridge, nur würde der sich halt dann auf 1333 runtertakten - ein Problem wäre das aber nicht. Für Ivy Bridge wäre 1600 halt nen Tick besser, falls man mal auf Ivy Bridge aufrüstet


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2012)

Doch, 1600Mhz laufen natürlich auch. Es ist halt so, dass es nicht merklich Vorteile hat, den schnelleren RAM zu benutzen.

Wenn der Preis gleich ist, klar, den 1600er nehmen. Wenn der Unterschied 5-10€ beträgt, warum nicht. Je nach Budget.


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

Das 1600 Mhz auch bei SandyBridge laufen ist mir ja klar aber gerade die zu kaufen bringt dann eben nur bei IvyBridge nen Vorteil  Bei dem TeamGroup Teil sinds ja 1333 Mhz für einen viel niedrigeren Preis. Der von Corsair würd vom Geld her ja noch gehn, aber so spar ich was


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn du den Core-i5 3450 und 1600er RAM nähmst, wäre es trotzdem günstiger.


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn du den Core-i5 3450 und 1600er RAM nähmst, wäre es trotzdem günstiger.


oh man.. ich sitz hier noch 2 wochen, ich sags dir ^^Aber der Prozessor würd ja nicht mehr soo lange halten, oder? 3.5 GHz sind da ja glaub ich das Maximum.. afaik


----------



## svd (20. Mai 2012)

Würde ich nicht sagen. 

Der "Phenom II X4 955BE" ist seit 2009, also fast drei Jahre, auf dem Markt. In Verbindung mit einer flotten Grafikkarte wird er wohl auch noch die nächsten Jahre halten.

Die CPU ist momentan (und in naher Zukunft) eher unwichtig.
Solange du einen AMD Vierkerner mit mind. 3.0GHz (Deneb Core), oder einen SandyBridge Prozessor mit mindestens zwei Rechenkernen hast (Pentium G und aufwärts), kannst du quasi jedes Spiel uneingeschränkt spielen.

Wenn du eh schon einen Vierkern Prozessor hast, wird dir eine neue Grafikkarte immer mehr Leistung bringen, als reines Übertakten des Prozessors. Das siehst du in ja jedem Benchmark wo mehrer Grafikkarten im gleichen Testsystem (anders wäre ja blöd) verglichen werden.


----------



## rizzor (20. Mai 2012)

Naja gut, dann nehme ich jetzt Ivy Bridge und den Corsair Vengeance..
Imageshack - gamingpc.jpg
Als Anhang hab ich es irgendwie nicht hinbekommen ^^
Ist bestellt


----------

